# Modest sub for living room 5.1 (or 2) system



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

This won't be your typical, "what's the most output and deepest sub I can get for $X."; instead, I'm looking for a modest, SQ sub to help fill in the bottom end in my living room with relatively low listening levels (around 70dB's) and no need to hit the teen's (Hz) with any measurable authority.

So I just picked up a Pioneer VSX-822-K along with some in-wall speakers. It will be a 5.1 system with a 60" Sharp AQUOS on the wall. The entertainment cabinet is centered below the TV which means I have room for two subs on either side of the cabinet.










I've done several DIY subs and speakers and understand the bang-for-you-buck factor but my finishing skills aren't the greatest so I've been looking into the Dayton powered subs. My budget is $150 (need to save the rest to finish the dedicated HT in the basement). Keep in mind I'm a car audio installer so I get the wholesale discount at PE...

Should I go with a single SUB-1200 ($130 shipped) or stretch my budget a little and get a pair of SUB-800's ($165 shipped)?

Or do I pick up a single SUB-1000 ($100 shipped) and save spare change to pick up a second one in the not so distant future? One my turn out to be enough and for $100, who's complaining!?

My son loves action movies, Power Rangers and super hero's and we play video games on occasion, so that's the majority of the content. Sometimes there's some music playing, but I'd say that's only about 10% of the time. I'm not looking for crazy output as the volume knob doesn't go up too high with the wife around. If I were to guess, we listen at around 65-70dB's. Modest and easily achievable. There's a WAF at play here too so I can't go with a big DIY sub either. With my budget and the cost of a sub amp, I think DIYing is out of the question.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Personally I would go with the larger sub, because two small subs doesn't equal one large one. If you have room for the SUB-1200 I would go with it. Maybe add another one down the road if you have the budget for it.
I don't think you'll regret getting too big of a subwoofer (unless you have space/aesthetic constraints).Think about it this way, If you aren't happy with the bass response from two 8" or 10" subs, what are you gonna do? Add a 3rd? Might as well start with the 12"


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I like your justification, but two subs helps smooth the response and also helps bump up the output. I tend to agree with you though, I do think the 12" is the way go here and if I find it just isn't enough for my tastes certainly two 12's will fit the bill!

Are there any other options within my price-range for this system?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

mpednault said:


> I like your justification, but two subs helps smooth the response and also helps bump up the output. I tend to agree with you though, I do think the 12" is the way go here and if I find it just isn't enough for my tastes certainly two 12's will fit the bill! Are there any other options within my price-range for this system?


 +1 Rambo. 
Smoothing won't be so important as it would with a more music based system. 2 will help with output but, as he said, 50 of them still won't give the extension of a bigger sub. In this price range, I'm not sure however without shopping. That's gonna be a trick.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

After my Onkyo sells, I'm pulling the trigger on the SUB-1200. I don't think anything will even come close to it for $130 shipped. Even DIY can't touch it. As a side note, I think I'd prefer sealed in this application anyhow.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

mpednault said:


> After my Onkyo sells, I'm pulling the trigger on the SUB-1200. I don't think anything will even come close to it for $130 shipped. Even DIY can't touch it. As a side note, I think I'd prefer sealed in this application anyhow.


 Pick up a reaction audio bstock BPS -212. Only about 3x the price but you'll be 1000x happier. Look up reviews over at avs forum. Not a bad thing has been said out of over 1000 posts in their official thread. I have also bought from, and met the owner. Great customer service and just a great overall buying experience.

Edit: I have also heard the 212 if your interested in my opinion feel free to pm me.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I paid $200 shipped for the AVR, $200 for the speakers shipped (yes, all 5) and want to spend no more than $200 total on the sub. My initial budget for this entire system was $500. 

Mentioning a sub more than 2x the price is like telling someone looking at a new Mustang they should buy a used Porsche. Sure the exotic car has better features and arguably better performance but at the end of the day, if the gas pedal hasn't hit the floor, what's the point in spending twice as much for getting from point A to point B?

I know it may sound like I don't appreciate the advice and that I had made up my mind before even posting the question, but I want to reiterate the goals. Low cost, relatively low output needs but decent in SQ to help the lower octaves that my 8" mids can't achieve in my living room. Thanks for sharing that sub though. I'd never even heard, read or seen anything about that company before. Interesting stuff.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

120-399 if not like comparing a mustang to a Porsche. More like a Kia to a Honda... 

Having a sub comparable to the sub 1200(Bic f12)and listening to a sub that costs slightly more(Bps 212), the outcome is just so much more positive. The jump in money is so much slighter then the increase in output and quality of a sub. But do what you will.


----------



## Dr. H (Nov 8, 2014)

I would go with the 12 inch as well


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

In this case I believe you have to look at two different options or ways of achieving what you want to accomplish. Looking are your original post I believe you are looking more a bass enhancement then actual subbass. However, this probably changes from your statement that you have "8" mids", first in my humble opinion an 8" driver is not a "mid" but at least a "midbass" or even a bass driver (depending on the crossover of the speaker). In this case I would say a properly crossed over 12 would gain you a measureable amount of additional bass even though it would not (again in my opinion) equate to something equaling earth shattering "thump" it will probably be enough for your room for now. I say "for now" because I believe at some point the improvement it gives your current setup may become less and less appreciated once your push the system to higher and higher "want" at that point an addition subwoofer may be wanted. Now at this point you may look at wiring the 12 in conjunction with your mains for bass enhancement and purchase a larger more power sub for dedicated subbass, or you may not, to each their own.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are quite a few advantages to using multiple subs but, in your case I think 1 larger sub would better meet your needs.


----------

